# منتديات قانونية > ملتقى طلاب القانون >  التعريف بعلم الإجرام

## hazem mohamed

الفصل التمهيدي: التعريف بعلم الإجرام

المبحث الأول: المقصود بعلم الإجرام وفروعه

مفهوم علم الإجرام:
· علم الإجرام هو العلم الذي يتناول بالدراسة الإجرام والسلوك الإجرامي والمجرم للتعرف علي خصائص هذه المستويات الثلاثة ومحاولة إيجاد تفسير لها.

خصائص علم الإجرام:
يتميز علم الإجرام بالخصائص التالية:

1- إنه من العلوم الإنسانية:
· ينتمي علم الإجرام إلي طائفة العلوم الإنسانية أي تلك العلوم التي تتناول الإنسان بالدراسة كالتاريخ وعلم النفس وعلم الاجتماع وغيرها.
· فلا ينتمي علم الإجرام إلي العلوم الطبيعية مثل الكيمياء والفيزياء وبالتالي فإنه يسري عليه ما يسرسي علي العلوم الإنسانية من أساليب للبحث تختلف عما هو متبع في العلوم الطبيعية.

2- هو علم غير قانوني:
· لا يتناول علم الإجرام دراسة النصوص القانونية فهو علم غير قاعدي أي لا يرد علي القواعد القانونية، بل إن موضوعة هو الإجرام والجريمة والمجرم. صحيح أن تعريف الجريمة يتحدد وفقا للقانون، مع ذلك فإن علم الإجرام لا يهتم بدراسة القواعد التي تحكم تفسير وتطبيق القانون، ولكنه يتناول الإجرام كظاهرة عامة والجريمة كظاهرة فردية.

3- هو علم متعدد الفروع:
· يضم علم الإجرام عدة فروع ينتمي كل فرع منها إلي علم مختلف.

فروع علم الإجرام:
· فروع علم الإجرام هي علم الاجتماع الجنائي، علم النفس الجنائي وعلم البيولوجيا الجنائي. ويقوم علم الإجرام علي تجميع النتائج التي يصل إليها علم الاجتماع وعلم النفس وعلوم الطب فيما يتعلق بالسلوك الإجرامي، لكي يصوغها في نظرية عامة أو يستفيد منها في تفسير الجريمة التي يرتكبها بعض الأشخاص.

علم الإجرام العام وعلم الإجرام التطبيقى:
· يختلف علم الإجرام العام الذي يدرس الإجرام والمجرم والجريمة عن علم الإجرام الإكلينيكي: والذي نقصد به فحص شخصية المجرم فحصا شاملا نفسيا واجتماعيا وطبيا. وعلي هذا فإن علم الإجرام الإكلينيكي هو تطبيق للنظريات العامة التي وضع أساسها علم الإجرام العام. هذا الأخير يستهدف تفسير الإجرام كظاهرة عامة. أما علم الإجرام التطبيقي، فإنه يفحص مجرم معين بذاته ارتكب عملا أو عدة أعمال إجرامية.
· ومن ناحية أخري فإن علم الإجرام العام يتوخي الوقاية والعلاج بصفة عامة من ظاهرة الإجرام، بينما يرمي علم الإجرام الإكلينيكي إلي علاج مجرم معين والعودة به إلي طريق التوازن الاجتماعي والنفسي.

مفهوم الجريمة والمجرم وعلم الإجرام:

أولا: المفهوم القانوني للجريمة:
· الجريمة- حسب هذا المفهوم- هي فعل أو امتناع يعاقب عليه قانون العقوبات. ذلك هو المفهوم الشكلي للجريمة، حيث أنه لا يهتم بموضوع الجريمة، بل إنه يترك تقدير خطورة الأفعال التي تستحق العقاب للمشرع. ويترتب علي ذلك نتيجتان:

النتيجة الأولي: لا جريمة إلا بنص
· لا يعد الفعل جريمة بسبب أنه يشكل اعتداء علي المصالح الجوهرية للجماعة إلا إذا نص عليه قانون العقوبات. وهذا ما يعرف باسم مبدأ الشريعة.
· ولكن هذا المبدأ لا يخاطب القاضي فحسب، بل يخاطب المشرع أيضا حيث إنه لا يجوز لهذا الأخير أن ينص علي تطبيق مواد التجريم بأثر رجعي.
· وبديهي أن يهتم علم الإجرام بالتعريف القانوني للجريمة، إذ أن قانون العقوبات يحدد الإطار الموضوع الذي يدور حوله علم الإجرام. فليس بوسع علم الإجرام أن يعتبر فعلا ما جريمة دون أن يعتبره قانون العقوبات كذلك.

النتيجة الثانية: لا مجرم إلا بحكم قضائي
· إذا كان النص ضروريا لوجود الجريمة من الناحية القانونية، فإن وصف شخص ما بأنه مجرم غير جائز إلا إذا كان محكوما عليه، أي صدر ضده حكم بالإدانة. ويستند رجال القانون في ذلك إلي قرينة البراءة التي تقضي بأن المتهم برئ حتي تثبت إدانته، وهو ما يمنع علم الإجرام من دراسة حالة المتهم انتظارا للمحكمة.

انتقاد المفهوم القانوني للجريمة كموضوع لعلم الإجرام:
أثار ارتباط علم الإجرام بما يحدده قانون العقوبات الانتقادات الآتية:

النقد الأول: المفهوم القانوني يجعل الجريمة عرضة للتغير
· المفهوم القانوني للجريمة يتعرض للتغير في الزمان وفي المكان. فقد ظهرت مع الزمان أنواع جديدة من الأفعال اعتبرها المشرع جرائم، واختفت جرائم أخري أصبح المشرع لا يعتبرها أفعالا معاقبا عليها. من الجرائم التي اختفت جريمة الإلحاد والسحر والشعوذة. وظهرت جرائم جديدة لم تكن موجودة فيما قبل مثل جرائم البيئة، وكذلك جرائم الكمبيوتر في بعض البلدان.
· كما تختلف الجرائم أحيانا من بلد إلي آخر، فمن البلاد ما يعاقب علي جريمة الزنا وجريمة الإجهاد- كما في مصر- ومنها ما لا يعاقب علي تلك الأفعال مثل غالبية البلاد الأوربية.

النقد الثاني: المفهوم القانوني يجعل علم الإجرام علما غير مستقل
· هذا القول يستند إلي أن علم الإجرام يتوقف في تحديد موضوعه علي ما يذهب إليه قانون العقوبات. وهذه التبعية تنفي الصفة العلمية لهذه الدراسة. وحيث إن الجريمة ظاهرة نسبية في المكان والزمان، فإن ما يعتبره مجتمع ما جريمة قد لا يعتبره مجتمع آخر كذلك. وقد يجرم المشرع في المجتمع الواحد أفعالا بعد أن كانت بالأمس فعلا مباحا، وقد يبيح بعد ما كان في عداد الجرائم. وهذا دليل علي فقدان علم الإجرام لذاتيته وهويته.

النقد الثالث: علم الإجرام أداة في يد السلطة السياسية في الدولة
· يترتب علي تبعية علم الإجرام لقانون العقوبات أن انتقد بعض رجال القانون علم الإجرام لأن السلطة العامة تستخدم هذا العلم كأداة لحمايتها. من أمثلة ذلك ما يحتويه قانون العقوبات من صور عديدة للإخلال بأمن الدولة من جهة الداخل، مثل المظاهرات وإثارة القلاقل وتجريم حرية الرأي كتجريم تكوين أحزاب اشتراكية في بعض البلدان الاشتراكية. هذه الحقيقة تؤدي إلي اعتبار بعض الأشخاص من قبيل المجرمين، وبالتالي يقعون محلا لدراسة علم الإجرام، دون أن يستند ذلك إلا إلي تعسف من جانب المشرع الذي يمثل المجتمع أثناء وضعه لقانون العقوبات.

ثانيا: المفهوم الاجتماعي للجريمة
· الجريمة- طبقا لهذا المفهوم- هي فعل يتعارض مع مصالح المجتمع الجوهرية. أما نص قانون العقوبات، فإنه ليس شرطا ضروريا وليس شرطا كافيا. فهو ليس شرطا ضروريا لأنه يمكن اعتبار فعل ما جريمة حتي ولو لم ينص عليه قانون العقوبات. وهو ليس شرطا كافيا لأنه لا بد من الإضرار بمصلحة اجتماعية جوهرية. فالحق في السلامة الجسمية للأفراد يمثل مصلحة اجتماعية، وكل عمل من شأنه المساس بهذا الحق يجب احتسابه في عداد الجرائم، حتي ولو جاء نص القانون قاصرا في صياغته عن احتواء كافة الصور الضارة بهذا الحق.

معيار التجريم في المفهوم الاجتماعي عند جاروفالو:
· لا تعد الجريمة- وفقا لهذا المفهوم- انحرافا عن السلوك الاجتماعي فحسب، بل إنها تشكل اعتداء علي قيمة اجتماعية أساسية. ذلك أن هناك من الأفعال ما يشكل انحرافا دون أن يسبغ بصفة الإجرام. فالفعل المنحرف ليس بالضرورة فعلا إجراميا. فهروب الحدث من المدرسة وتشرده في الشوارع يشكل سلوكا منحرفا ولكنه لا يتحول إلي سلوك إجرامي إلا إذا قام هذا الحدث بالسرقة مثلا.
· متي يعد الفعل مخالفا للمصالح الجوهرية للمجتمع؟ للإجابة علي هذا التساؤل ينبغي معرفة ما إذا كان الفعل يقابل بمشاعر الاستهجان أو لا من قبل عامة الناس. في هذا الصدد فرق الإيطالي جاروفالو بين الجرائم الطبيعية والجرائم الاصطناعية علي أساس أن الجرائم الطبيعية هي تلك التي تمس مشاعر الشفقة والأمانة. فالقتل والجرح والضرب وغيرها من جرائم الأشخاص تناقض مشاعر الشفقة نحو الآخرين، في حين أن السرقة والنصب وخيانة الأمانة تخالف- دون ريب- مشاعر الأمانة. فهذه الجرائم ولا شك يستهجنها الأفراد في المجتمع.
· أما الجرائم الاصطناعية فهي تلك الأفعال التي جرمها القانون، مستحدثا إياها لاعتبارات اجتماعية مختلفة مثل جرائم الضرائب والتموين والجمارك. وتتميز هذه الجرائم عن غيرها بعد إثارتها لمشاعر الاستهجان من قبل عامة الناس.

النتائج المترتبة علي المفهوم الاجتماعي للجريمة:
· كان للمفهوم الاجتماعي انعكاسات هامة علي البحث في علم الإجراءات. ولعل أهمها دراسة السلوك المنحرف، بل تجريم بعض مظاهر هذا الانحراف عند الأحداث حتي يمكن اتخاذ تدابير احترازية إزاءهم. وهذا ما يطلق عليه الخطورة الاجتماعية أو إجرامية السابقة علي الجريمة. وهي تتوافر أيضا بحق المتشردين والمتسولين، ذلك أن وضعهم ينبئ بارتكاب جريمة في المستقبل.
· وقد انتقلت النظرة إلي السلوك المنحرف للأحداث والخطورة الإجرامية للمتشردين إلي القانون المصري، حيث نظم قانون سنة 1974 حالات تعرض الحدث للانحراف وخصص المرسوم بقانون سنة 1945 لحالات التشرد والاشتباه.

انتقاد المفهوم الاجتماعي للجريمة:

يشوب هذا المفهوم العيوب التالية:

1- لا يحمي هذا المفهوم الحرية الفردية عندما يستغني عن مبدأ الشرعية الذي يقضي بأنه لا جريمة ولا عقوبة إلا بقانون.

2- يصعب أحيانا تحديد مشاعر الاستهجان أو الاستحسان أو الحيدة إزاء عمل معين، الأمر الذي يجعل مهمة الباحث في علم الإجرام صعبة، وهذا يتناقض مع عنصر الوضوح والتحديد في الموضوع محل الدارسة.

3- المفهوم الاجتماعي للجريمة يحتاج إلي الاستعانة بالمفهوم القانوني للجريمة لكي يكمله. ذلك أن تعريف الفعل الإجرامي بأنه الفعل الذي ينطوي علي مساس بالمصالح الأساسية للمجتمع قول يفتقر إلي تحديد لتبيان تلك المصالح الأساسية. والمشرع هو الذي يحدد تلك المصالح. ومن عنا فإننا ننضم إلي المفهوم القانوني للجريمة.
· هذا المعيار يؤدي إلي استبعاد طائفة من الجرائم لسبب بسيط هو أن مشاعر الناس لا تستهجن هذا السلوك. من أمثلة هذه الأفعال: التهرب الجمركي والضريبي. ذلك أن الاتجاه العام لمشاعر الناس في المجتمعات المختلفة لم يصل إلي التسوية بين السرقة وبين عدم دفع الجمارك أو الضرائب، وهو ما يعادل حرمان الخزينة العامة من مورد هام من مواردها، لا غني عنه للإنفاق علي المرافق العامة للدولة. وبالتالي تمثل موضوعا لدراسة علم الإجرام.

ثالثا: المفهوم النفسي للجريمة:
· يعبر الفعل الإجرامي عن الصراع النفسي بين الفرد والوسط المحيط به. وبهذا فإن علم النفس يهتم بدلالة الفعل علي وجود عقد نفسية لدي المجرم تحول دون توافقه مع المجتمع المحيط به.
· وبهذا فإن الفضل يعود إلي المفهوم النفسي في الاهتمام بالتنقيب عن سبب الجريمة ذاتها. ولهذا فإن هذا المفهوم يمكن أن يسهم بصورة إيجابية في مساعدة المجرم علي إعادة تقويمه اجتماعيا.
· غير أن هذا المفهوم يعيبه الغموض وخاصة من الوجهة القانونية، وهو بذلك يؤدي إلي توسيع دائرة الأفعال التي تثير القلق وتدعو إلي التدخل لإيجاد حلول لها، إذ أن المفهوم النفسي للانحراف قد يتسع لكي يشمل كثيرا من التصرفات الفردية.

خلاصة المعاني المختلفة للجريمة:
· من استعراض المعاني المختلفة للجريمة يبين أن المفهوم القانوني للجريمة هو الأرجح عند علماء الإجرام، إذ أنه يضمن الاستقرار والوضوح عن المفهوم الاجتماعي للجريمة.
· غير أنه لا ينبغي التقيد بالمفهوم القانوني في الشق الخاص بأن "لا مجرم بدون حكم قضائي". ومؤدي ذلك أنه يمكن إخضاع المتهمين للدراسة من جانب علماء الإجرام (مثال ذلك إخضاعهم للفحص الطبي والنفسي والاجتماعي)، حيث لا يتعلق الأمر بتنفيذ عقوبة. وبالتالي فإنه لا يتعارض مع قرينة البراءة.

شروط الجريمة في علم الإجرام

الشرط الأول: تجرم الفعل:
· يتقيد علم الإجرام في تحديد الأفعال التي تعتبر من الجرائم بمبدأ الشرعية. فمن اللازم توافر نص في القانون (أو بناء علي قانون) يعاقب علي هذا الفعل. والمشرع عند تحديده للأفعال التي تعد من الجرائم يهتدي بالمصالح الاجتماعية الجوهرية. فهو يقوم بتحديدها كالحق في الحياة والحق في السلامة الجسمية والحق في الملكية وحسن سير الوظيفة العامة والثقة في المحررات وغيرها.
· بيد أن هناك من الأفعال ما ينظر إليه المشرع بعين الاهتمام علي الرغم من أنها لا تشكل عدوانا علي مصلحة جوهرية. وذلك عندما تنبئ بخطر اجتماعي. من ذلك تشرد الأحداث وهروبهم من المدرسة. عندئذ يقرر المشرع تدبيرا احترازيا لتسليم الحدث لوالديه أو إلزامه بمتابعة تعليم أو حرفة معينة أو إيداعه مؤسسة للرعاية الاجتماعية عند اللزوم.

الشرط الثاني: الشخصية الإجرامية:
· لكي يعتبر الفعل جريمة تحظي باهتمام وعناية علم الإجرام، يلزم أن يكون الفعل صادرا من شخصية إجرامية. فالأفعال التي تقع بالمصادفة ولا تعبر عن شخصية إجرامية لدي الفاعل ليست محلا لدراسة متعمقة من علم الإجرام. فجرائم المرور وجرائم البيئة وجرائم البناء وكثير غيرها تصدر عن السواد الأعظم من الناس دون أن يعبر ذلك عن أنهم مجرمون في مفهوم علم الإجرام. وذلك علي الرغم من أنهم يعدون كذلك في مفهوم قانون العقوبات.
· فبالقدر الذي يشير إليه الفعل من عدم تكيف الفرد اجتماعيا فإن علم الإجرام يهتم بدراسة فاعل الجريمة. ويقصد بعدم التكيف الاجتماعي رفض الفرد للقيم التي تحكم السلوك في المجتمع ووجوده في حالة عداء مع هذا المجتمع.
· ويكشف عدم التكيف الاجتماعي للفرد عادة عن عيوب في شخصية المجرم، منها عدم ارتداعه التهديد العقابي. ذلك أن الجرائم العمدية يرتكبها الفاعل عن علم وإرادة ومعرفة بأن القانون يعاقب عليها. مع ذلك فإنه لا يرتدع بشدة العقوبة المقررة لهذا الفعل، بل إن كثيرا من المجرمين يرتكبون الفعل الإجرامي دون اتخاذ احتياطات تكفل عدم التعرف عليهم فكأنهم يبحثون بطريقة لا شعورية عن عقابهم (عقدة الذنب) أو أنهم لا يبالون بالعقاب علي شدة هذا العقاب والتي تصل إلي الإعدام في بعض الحالات (القتل الانتحاري).

شروط المجرم في دراسات علم الإجرام:
لكي يكتسب الشخص وصف المجرم الذي يخضع لدراسة علم الإجرام، يتعين أن يتوافر فيه الشروط الآتية:
1- أن يرتكب فعلا معاقبا عليه علي ما سلف بيانه.
2- أن يصدر حكم قضائي نهائي في مواجهته بالإدانة. أما قبل صدور هذا الحكم وفي أثناء مرحلة جمع الاستدلالات، فإنه لا يعدو أن يكون مشكوكا فيه.

علاقة علم الإجرام بغيره من العلوم الجنائية

اولا : علاقة علم الإجرام بقانون العقوبات:
· قانون العقوبات هو مجموعة القواعد التي تحدد الجرائم والعقوبات، فهو يشمل علي الأفعال التي بجرمها مثل القتل والسرقة والضرب... وفي الشق الثاني يحدد العقوبات المقررة لهذه الأفعال كالإعدام والسجن المشدد والسجن والحبس والغرامة. أما علم الإجرام فإنه يدرس الجريمة، ليس من الناحية القاعدية (القانونية) بل من الزاوية الاجتماعية والنفسية والبيولوجية.
· فإذا كان قانون العقوبات علم قاعدي، فإن ذلك لأنه يتشبث بمبدأ الشرعية، حيث لا جريمة إلا بنص، حرصا منه علي حماية الحرية الفردية. هذه الاهتمامات ليست هي نفسها المحرك الذي يقف وراء علم الإجرام، ذلك أن هذا الأخير ينقب عن بواعث الجريمة وعواملها، الأمر الذي دعا البعض إلي تصور أنه قد يتعارض مع مبادئ قانون العقوبات.
· مثال ذلك الحالة الإجرامية السابقة علي الجريمة والتي يهتم بها علم الإجرام. ويختلف الأمر في ذلك عن قانون العقوبات الذي لا يسمح بالعقاب عن حالة خطرة دون القيام بنشاط معين معاقب عليه، وذلك احتراما لمبدأ الشرعية.
· غير أن هذا الاختلاف لا يمنع التعاون بين هذين العلمين من العلوم الجنائية. فقانون العقوبات يحدد المقصود بالجريمة والمقصود بالمجرم، أي أنه يحدد موضوع علم الإجرام. فقانون العقوبات ضروري لرسم الإطار الذي يقع داخله علم الإجرام.
· أما علم الإجرام، فإن فائدته عظيمة لقانون العقوبات، حيث إنه يعمل علي تفهم أسباب ودوافع الجريمة. وهو بذلك يساعد المشرع علي تصور أسلوب للتعامل مع الجريمة ومع المجرم. والأثر الطيب لعلم الإجرام لا يقتصر علي المشرع، بل يمتد إلي القاضي نفسه في تطبيقه اليومي للقاعدة القانونية بطريقة متبصرة.

ثانيا : علاقة علم الإجرام بقانون الإجراءات الجنائية:
· يقوم قانون الإجراءات الجنائية بتنظيم الدعوي الجنائية من وقت ارتكاب الجريمة حتي صدور الحكم فيها، وكذلك فإنه ينظم طرق الطعن في الأحكام. وبهذا يتضح أن قانون الإجراءات الجنائية هو فلم قانوني وهو كذلك علم أجرائي. وحيث إنه علم قانوني، فإنه يختلف عن علم الإجرام الذي يدرس الجريمة، لا من الوجهة القانونية، ولكن من الوجهة الاجتماعية والنفسية والبيولوجية. فلا شأن له بتنظيم الدعوي الجنائية.
· هذا لا ينفي استفادة قانون الإجراءات الجنائية من علم الإجرام. بل علي العكس من ذلك، فإن هذا الأخير كان له فضل إدخال نظام الفحص الطبي والنفسي والاجتماعي للمتهمين في حالات الجنايات، وكذلك بالنسبة للأحداث المجرمين. وقد أدي اهتمام علم الإجرام بالوضع الخاص بالأحداث المجرمين والجانحين إلي أن انعكس هذا الاهتمام علي قانون الإجراءات الجنائية في صورة إيجاد نظام للمحاكمة خاص بهذه الطائفة.

ثالثا : علاقة علم الإجرام بعلم العقاب:
· علم العقاب هو العلم الذي يدرس العقوبة والتدبير الاحترازي بهدف استخلاص الفلسفة التي يقوم عليها الجزاء الجنائي والأصول التي تحكم تنفيذه. فعلم العقاب- شأنه في ذلك شأن علم الإجرام- هو من العلوم الجنائية المساعدة. فكلا الاثنين من العلوم غير القانونية البحتة، ولكنهما يساعدان العلوم القانونية الأخري مثل قانون العقوبات وقانون الإجراءات الجنائية.
· والاختلاف بين علم الإجرام وعلم العقاب واضح، إذا اعتبرنا أن علم الإجرام يدرس الجريمة وعلم العقاب يدرس رد الفعل الاجتماعي للجريمة. هذه هي الحدود التي يعرفها الفقه الجنائي في كثير من الدول. غير أن الفقه الانجلو أمريكي يمد مفهوم علم الإجرام لكي يشمل علم العقاب. فهو يعرف علم الإجرام بأنه العلم الذي يدرس الجريمة ووسائل علاجها، وبالتالي لا يصبح علم العقاب (الذي يدرس طرق علاج الجريمة) إلا فرعا من علم الإجرام.
أهمية دراسة علم الإجرام:

أولا: ضرورة علم الإجرام لتقدم العلوم الجنائية
· يقصد بالعلوم الجنائية علم العقاب وقانون العقوبات وقانون الإجراءات الجنائية. وتظهر أهمية علم الإجرام من خلال مساهمته في تقدم هذه العلوم علي ما سلف بيانه. كما أن أهمية هذا العلم من الناحية العملية تتعزز من خلال مساعدته في مكافحة الزيادة في نسبة الإجرام.

ثانيا: علم الإجرام يساعد علي مكافحة الزيادة في الإجرام
· ازدادت أهمية علم الإجرام في العصر الحديث، نظرا للزيادة المطردة في الإجرام سواء من ناحية المقدار أو من ناحية النوع.

(أ) زيادة الإجرام من ناحية المقدار:
· تشهد معظم دول العالم زيادة في الإجرام من ناحية الجرائم المرتكبة، المر الذي يستدعي ضرورة دراسة الأسباب التي تقف وراء هذا الاتجاه، تمهيدا للعمل علي مكافحة هذه الزيادة.
· من أمثلة الزيادة في عدد الجرائم ما تكشف عنه الإحصاءات الرسمية في مصر، وخاصة فيما يتعلق بالجنح.

(ب) زيادة الإجرام من ناحية النوع:
· اقترن بالزيادة في مقدار الإجرام تعديل في اتجاه الإجرام نفسه، أي في نوعية الجرائم المرتكبة علي النحو التالي:

1- زيادة في جرائم العنف بالنسبة لغيرها من الجرائم. ويقصد بالعنف الجرائم ضد الأشخاص كالقتل والجرح والضرب والتعدي علي موظفين عموميين واستعمال العنف من قبل الموظفين العموميين ضد الجمهور كالسرقة الإكراه والإتلاف العمدي وإتلاف المزروعات.

2- زيادة جرائم الأحداث: ويقصد بالحدث كل من لم يبلغ من العمر ثماني عشرة سنة. هذه الزيادة تعزي إلي الصعوبات التي تواجه الحدث والمتولدة عن المخالطة الفارقة وصراع الثقافات والتفكك الاجتماعي.

3- زيادة الإجرام المنظم: وخاصة فيما يتعلق منه بجرائم التهريب الجمركي والاتجار بالمخدرات. فقد زاد تواجد التكتلات الإجرامية وتكوين العصابات في عصر تنمو فيه الاتصالات الدولية بشكل من شأنه أن يجلب فوائد مالية ضخمة من جراء التجارة، ولاسيما تجارة المخدرات.

4- الإرهاب الدولي: ينعكس الصراع الأيدولوجي علي الجريمة الدولية. ومن مظاهر ذلك انتشار الإرهاب والذي يتخذ صورة ممارسة العنف ضد أشخاص أبرياء من أجل ممارسة الضغط علي بعض الدول للحصول علي مطالب لا يمكن تحقيقها بالطرق القانونية. من أمثلة الإرهاب الدولي: التصفية الجسدية للمعارضين، خطف الطائرات، وضع القنابل والمتفجرات في أماكن مأهولة بالسكان.
نشأة علم الإجرام وتطوره

التفسير البدائي للجريمة:
· كان الاعتقاد سائدا- في العصور القديمة وقبل ظهور علم متخصص في دراسة الجريمة- أن المجرم إنسان تلتبسه الأرواح الشريرة. لذا كان من الواجب إخضاعه في بدنه لعقاب شديد يصل إلي درجة التعذيب. وقد كان غرض هذا التعذيب هو طرد الأرواح الشريرة من جسم هذا المجرم. وقد كانت هذه التعذيبات تنتهي أحيانا بوفاة المجرم بدلا من تحسن أحواله.
· أما في مصر فإن الاهتمام بدراسة الجريمة بطريقة نظرية يرجع إلي نشأة الجامعات المصرية ودراسة علم الإجرام فيها كمقرر من مقررات كليات الحقوق. أما الدراسات العملية، فقد بدأ الاهتمام بها في سنة 1959 عندما أنشئ المركز القومي للبحوث الاجتماعية والجنائية.

ظهور المدرسة الوضعية:
· انتقلت المدرسة الوضعية الإيطالية بدراسات الجريمة من مستوي الدراسات الميتافيزيقية الغيبية إلي مستوي الدراسات العلمية التي تعتمد علي الملاحظة والتدريب.
· وقد أسس المدرسة الوضعية في إيطاليا ثلاثة أقطاب هن الطبيب لمبروزو والذي يرجع إليه الفضل في تأسيس علم طبائع الإنسان المجرم والذي ظهرت أفكاره في كتابه الشهير "الإنسان المجرم" المطبوع في سنة 1876. والقطب الثاني هو أستاذ علم الاجتماع "فيري" منشئ علم الاجتماع الجنائي بفضل كتابه في والذي نشر تباعا في سنة 1881. والقطب الثالث هو جاروفالو مؤلف (علم الإجرام) الذي ظهر في سنة 1851.
· وقد ركز لمبروزو دراساته حول الخصائص الفردية (الانتربولوجية) للمجرم، بينما اهتم "فيري" بدراسة القوانين الاجتماعية للتشبع الإجرامي وزيادة التشبع الإجرامي.
· ولكن يجمع دراسات لمبروزو وفيري أنها تعتمد علي فكرة "حتمية السلوك الإجرامي" أي أنه إذا وجدت ظروف معينة فإن الجريمة سوف تقع. لذا فإن أفكارهما قد أدت إلي المناداة بأن تحل المسئولية الاجتماعية محل المسئولية الجنائية ما دام السلوك الإجرامي سلوكا حتميا وليس سلوكا احتماليا. فبدلا من العقوبة التي تقررها القوانين للجريمة نادت المدرسة الوضعية باتخاذ تدابير للدفاع الاجتماعي. ويصبح الغرض من هذه التدابير هو حماية المجتمع نفسه وليس عقاب المجرم.

نشأة وتطور علم البيولوجيا الجنائي:

فضل الإيطالي لمبروزو في نشأة وتطور علم الأنتروبولوجي الجنائي:
· ويقصد بذلك من ناحية الخصائص العضوية التي يتميز بها دون سائر الأشخاص غير المجرمين.
· وقد بني لمبرروزو نظرية علي أساس ما لاحظه في أثناء فحصه لعدد كبير من جماجم المجرمين، حيث كان يعمل طبيبا في الجيش. وقد لاحظ أن المجرم يتميز بخصائص تكوينية تميزه عن غيره من الأشخاص غير المجرمين. هذه الخصائص هي أصلا خصائص موجودة لدي الرجل البدائي. ويناء عليه يخلص لمبروزو إلي أن المجرم هو إنسان مرتد في طبيعته إلي مرتبة الرجل البدائي. فأثناء تشريحه لبعض جثث المجرمين اكتشف وجود تجويف في قاع الجمجمة شبيه بذلك الذي يعرف في بعض الحيوانات الدنيا مثل القرود والطيور.
· هذه الطائفة من الأشخاص أطلق عليهم لمبروزو لفظ (المجرمين بالميلاد). هذا المجرم بالفطرة أو بالميلاد يتميز بخصائص عضوية- وفقا لهذا الرأي- من أهمها:
- اختلاف حجم وشكل الرأس عن الوضع المعتاد - كبر زائد في أبعاد الفك ونظام الوجنتين
- تشوهات في العينين - عدم انتظام الأذنين
- عدم انتظام الأنف - عدم انتظام الشفتين
- عدم انتظام الذقن - طول زائد للذراعين
تطور علم البولوجيا الجنائي بعد لمبروزو:
· لم يقف الاعتمام بدارسة المجرم من الناحية التكوينية بعد لمبروزو، بل إنه استمر علي يد مجموعة من المتخصصين في هذا المجال. منهم الأمريكي هوتون الذي انتهي- من خلال أبحاثه الميدانية- إلي أن المجرمين يتصفون بالدونية الجسمية وبانحطاط جسماني موروث، أي أنه يؤيد ما انتهي إليه الإيطالي لمبروزو.
· أما الإنجليزي جورنج فقد خلص- من خلال مقارنات عقدها بين المجرمين وغير المجرمين إلي وجود مقاسات بدنية وشكل للأعضاء يميز الطائفة الأولي عن الثاينة. ومع ذلك فإن نتائج دراسات جورنج لم نؤيد نظرية لمبروزو في الردة الإجرامية.
· واستمرت الأبحاث ذات الوجهة البيولوجية مهتمة بالتكوين العضوي والفسيولوجي للمجرم. فقد ركز دي توليو دراساته علي تأثير التهاب الدماغ وإفرازات الغدد علي السلوك الإجرامي. ووجه السويدي كنبرج أبحاثه إلي بأثير تكوين المخ علي السلوك الإجرامي.

نشأة وتطور علم الاجتماع الجنائي:
· بينما يضرب علم الاجتماع بجذوره بعيدا في الزمن، فإن انسلاخ فرع منه بهتم علي وجه الخصوص بدراسة الجريمة هو أمر حديث نسبيا. فقد بدأت الدراسات العلمية للجريمة من الناحية الاجتماعية مع ما يعرف باسم المدرسة الجغرافية التي أسسها الفرنسي جيري والبلجيكي كتليه في أواسط القرن التاسع عشر. وتبعهما الإيطالي فيري الذي عني بدراسة الجريمة من الوجهة الاجتماعية.

قانون الحرارة الإجرامي عند جيري وكتليه:
ويوضح هذا القانون العلاقة بين الإجرام وحرارة الطقس علي الوجه التالي:
1- يزداد معدل ارتكاب جرائم الأموال في الشمال بينما يزداد معدل ارتكاب جرائم الأشخاص في الجنوب.
2- يزداد معدل جرائم الأموال في فصل الشتاء وجرائم الأشخاص في فصل الصيف.

قانون التشبع الإجرامي:
· يرجع الفضل إلي الإيطالي فيري في تطور دراسات علم الإجرام وبخاصة من النواحي الاجتماعية. ومن مجهوداته في هذا المجال ما انتهي إليه من صياغة قانون التشبع الإجرامي. يضاف إلي ما انتهي إليه فيري من خلال دراسته من تطور شكل الإجرام من العنف إلي الحيلة ومن الإجرام البسيط إلي الاعتياد علي الإجرام. كما أنه لاحظ العلاقة العكسية بين الانتحار والقتل. كما قرر من خلال دراساته أن جرائم القتل تزيد في الجنوب، بينما نزيد جرائم السرقة في الشمال.
· ويقصد بهذا القانون أنه يمكن التنبؤ بكمية الجرائم التي ترتكب فيمكان ما إذا ما توافرت عوامل اجتماعية معينة.

مجهودات علماء الاجتماع الأمريكيين:
· شهد علم الاجتماع الجنائي تقدما ملحوظا علي يد العلماء الأمريكيين من أمثلة ساذرلاند وسيلن. فقد قام الأول بدارسات حول المخالطة الفارقة أي انتماء الشباب إلي عصابات إجرامية يتعلمون فيها السلوك الإجرامي من ناحية اقتناعهم به كأسلوب للتعامل مع الآخر، كما يتدربون فيها علي أساليب ارتكاب الجرائم. وقد اهتم سلين بدراسة التفكك الاجتماعي ومظاهره وتأثيره علي انتشار الإجرام في المجتمعات الحديثة.

نشأة وتطور علم النفس الجنائي:
· علم النفس الجنائي هو ذلك الفرع من علم النفس الذي يركز في دراساته علي المجرم قبل وبعد ارتكابه السلوك الإجرامي. غير أنه كما يشمل علم النفس العام بعنايته السلوك العادي لفرد فإنه يهتم بدراسة السلوك المنحرف. من ذلك بدأ التركيز في دراسات خاصة علي السلوك الإجرامي، سواء كان هذا السلوك الإجرامي عنيفا أو غير عنيف. والغرض من الدراسة هو تفهم نفسية الجاني ودوافعه ووضع برنامج للعلاج النفسي.
· وينضم علم النفس الجنائي مع علم الاجتماع الجنائي وإلي الانتربولوجيا الجنائية لكي تكون كل هذه الروافد مضمون علم الإجرام لتفهم الجريمة من الناحية الفردية كسلوك يصدر عن شخص معين أو عن أشخاص لهم سمات معينة تميز شخصية كل منهم.

----------

